# Litespeed Classic???



## cehowardraleighGS

From what I understand, the Litespeed Classic was made from 1996 to 2004. 

Are all the Classics the same? I know there was a 1 1/8 headset change in 2001, but other than that, are they all the same??


----------



## rx-79g

No, there was all sorts of variation. Tube diameter, dropouts, cable guides, braze ons.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

rx-79g said:


> No, there was all sorts of variation. Tube diameter, dropouts, cable guides, braze ons.


Thanks for the reply. I am aquiring a 1996 Classic. Just want to see what the changes were from 1996, to 2004, the last year.

Looks like it is homework time... Plus, I am a newbie too... 

Thanks again,


----------



## rx-79g

Litespeed has old catalog PDFs on their site. They're big - right click; save target as.


----------



## HigherGround

I have the 2000 Classic. If you want any specific feedback about ride quality, or things along those lines,feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## DrD

I'm bored - so here goes from the catalog, anyway - 

1997 - lost Ti-6-4 BB shell, added welded shift bosses, changed seat stays, small geometry changes, all use 4.3cm rake forks, a little heavier (quarter pound for most sizes)

1998 - top of seat tube is sculpted/curved instead of flat, chainstays lengthened

1999 - added integrated cable adjusters at head tube

2000 - new dropouts (with the cutout as an "L"), curved chain stays, engraved BB shell (with "Litespeed" written on it), slightly longer wheelbase, slightly lighter, fork rake change from all 4.3 to 4.5 (small frames) or 4cm (larger frames)

2004 - seat collar (instead of integrated bolt), clamp on front der., dropouts don't have "L" anymore, biaxially ovalized downtube, think it has an 1 1/8" head tube as well


----------



## brucew

FWIW, I acquired a '96 Classic (56 cm) earlier this year as a frameset only. I'm very happy with it. Not quite the "snap" of some of my other bikes, but it rides nice all day long, and handles well, especially on dirt and gravel. 

I was just tickled on vacation this summer to find I wouldn't have to drive it out the 4½ miles from my cabin to the pavement. Rode about as well as my CX bike, allowing for the differences in tires between them, of course.

Oh, and I think the Classic dates back to 1994.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

I called Litespeed and gave them the serial number. They verified that the bike I am aquiring is a 1996 Litespeed Classic. 

However, the stem looks different then the one in the 1996 Catalog .


----------



## DrD

brucew said:


> Oh, and I think the Classic dates back to 1994.


1991, actually! They had the classic, the tachyon, and the Ultimate


----------



## davidka

I have a 1996. Every tube on the bike is cold-worked and tapered except the BB shell and head tube. After 1997 they steadily lost detail and tube working.


----------



## brucew

cehowardraleighGS said:


> I called Litespeed and gave them the serial number. They verified that the bike I am aquiring is a 1996 Litespeed Classic.
> 
> However, the stem looks different then the one in the 1996 Catalog .


Stems are replaceable parts. Hell, mine had no stem at all when I bought it. Doesn't change the fact that it's a '96 Litespeed Classic. The frame and what you hang off it are two different things.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

brucew said:


> Stems are replaceable parts. Hell, mine had no stem at all when I bought it. Doesn't change the fact that it's a '96 Litespeed Classic. The frame and what you hang off it are two different things.


I have seen your Classic, and the one I am getting is exactly like yours 1996 Classic except about 2cm taller. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Finally, I had it tuned at my LBS and oh boy!!  . 

This bike rides like I am on a cloud!!


----------



## brucew

Nice. Decals are different than on mine.

Had mine out yesterday for the first time in two weeks. (It's been raining and I haven't put the fenders on it for the winter yet.) It is a nice riding bike.

What's up with the white balance on your camera?


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

brucew said:


> Nice. Decals are different than on mine.
> 
> Had mine out yesterday for the first time in two weeks. (It's been raining and I haven't put the fenders on it for the winter yet.) It is a nice riding bike.
> 
> What's up with the white balance on your camera?


The ride is AWESOME, and way, way over my head. 

The reason the white balance is off is because it is a mickey-mouse camera!!


----------



## billyq

It was said in a post that the 97 litespeed classic "lost it's Ti-6-4 BB shell" what was it replaced with? good or bad?
The reason I ask is I recently purchased a 97 classic and trying to find out all I can. I have a 'clicking' or some kind of sound only when going up steep hills with slow cadence, I changed BB bearing, still there. I suspect BB flex, (if I even know what that is???) I am not big (5'10", 150 lbs, so maybe not flex???) What is your take?


----------



## billyq

*97 Litespeed Classic BB*

You commented in a post that the 97 litespeed classic "lost it's Ti-6-4 BB shell" what was it replaced with? good or bad?
The reason I ask is I recently purchased a 97 classic and trying to find out all I can. I have a 'clicking' or some kind of sound only when going up steep hills with slow cadence, I changed BB bearing, still there. I suspect BB flex, (if I even know what that is???) I am not big (5'10", 150 lbs, so maybe not flex???) What is your take?


----------



## HigherGround

It was probably replaced with a 3/2.5 ti bottom bracket shell (the same alloy as the rest of the frame)... but that's speculation on my part. 6/4 ti is a stiffer alloy, but harder to work with. Plenty of frames have used 3/2.5 ti bb shells without problems, so I doubt that is the source of your clicking noise. It may even be originating from the pedal spindle, rear wheel quick release, or some other part that is difficult to track down.


----------



## DrD

Did you check the chainring bolts? those will click when loose. I doubt changing to 3-2.5 made a difference in performance - flexing at the bottom bracket isn't actual torsion of the shell, I don't think - it probably has more to do with the strength of the seat tube and down tube... pedals will also click when the bearings are worn, as noted above - also, make sure you aren't hitting the cable end from the front derailleur with the crank


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

I am trying to get a original TI stem for the 1996 Litespeed Classic..I guess that is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.. 

Looks like I will have to bite the bullet and get one from Litespeed...;(


----------



## shandelsmanmd

*Modified Classic*

Colorado Cyclist, one of the largest Litespeed retailers, had a unique frame made for a racing team they ran around 2000. It was a Classic with a Tuscany downtube. In other words: all round tubes but one. Colorado Cyclist offered it only painted, either all black (naked seat stays) or yellow and deep red two-tone. They called it the Team Issue. I bought a black 2001 D-A model, rode it for many seasons. I loved it. In this photo I am riding it near Frederick Maryland in 2005. Steve H


----------



## psycleridr

I bought a 99 classic used from EBay and had it converted to an S&S so I can travel with it. Ironically the couplers actually stiffened it up some as it beefed up the TT and DT near the BB. Anyways I love the bike and find it much more comfortable to ride all day but not exactly the most responsive snappy feel like my carbon Merlin. Either way I love it. Here is a pic of it all ready to go.......on an airplane. Lol


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

shandelsmanmd said:


> Colorado Cyclist, one of the largest Litespeed retailers, had a unique frame made for a racing team they ran around 2000. It was a Classic with a Tuscany downtube. In other words: all round tubes but one. Colorado Cyclist offered it only painted, either all black (naked seat stays) or yellow and deep red two-tone. They called it the Team Issue. I bought a black 2001 D-A model, rode it for many seasons. I loved it. In this photo I am riding it near Frederick Maryland in 2005. Steve H


Steve, a late reply on this, but anyway, that bike and the black and yellow paint, IMO, is the pure-dee-chit...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Plus, you be in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

psycleridr said:


> I bought a 99 classic used from EBay and had it converted to an S&S so I can travel with it. Ironically the couplers actually stiffened it up some as it beefed up the TT and DT near the BB. Anyways I love the bike and find it much more comfortable to ride all day but not exactly the most responsive snappy feel like my carbon Merlin. Either way I love it. Here is a pic of it all ready to go.......on an airplane. Lol


You mean the whole bike is in that case???

Awesome..


----------



## psycleridr

cehowardraleighGS said:


> You mean the whole bike is in that case???
> 
> Awesome..


Sure is! Here is a pic of it built on one of my travels. As mentioned it is an awesome bike and picked it up used on ebay with full DA for $1100. The conversion to S&S and the travel kit plus paint removal/finishing to brushed cost a little bit as well. All in all it cost me about $3300 total but was so worth it as I travel a lot. I have ridden in Keystone CO, Snowmass, CO, San Francisco, Napa, Phoenix, Atlanta (insane fast group ride - got dropped ), New York, Florida, Texas, and Switzerland. If it wasnt for this I would ride about 30% less during the year
The pics below are Keystone (loveland Pass), Phoenix, and top of Mt Tam looking at San Fran


----------



## shandelsmanmd

I just LOVED that bike, but realized it was too big. Look at the photo. When my butt sits down, it's too far to the bar (even tho the seat had slid back a bit that day). So, after 15000 miles or so I sold it. Now I have a Merlin cyclocross Ti bike and a carbon road bike.

Do you ride up Rt77 out of Thurmont?


----------



## acg

psycleridr said:


> Sure is! Here is a pic of it built on one of my travels. As mentioned it is an awesome bike and picked it up used on ebay with full DA for $1100. The conversion to S&S and the travel kit plus paint removal/finishing to brushed cost a little bit as well. All in all it cost me about $3300 total but was so worth it as I travel a lot. I have ridden in Keystone CO, Snowmass, CO, San Francisco, Napa, Phoenix, Atlanta (insane fast group ride - got dropped ), New York, Florida, Texas, and Switzerland. If it wasnt for this I would ride about 30% less during the year
> The pics below are Keystone (loveland Pass), Phoenix, and top of Mt Tam looking at San Fran


Can you tell me more about how you installed the couplers on your bike please? IWho did the work for you? am interested in doing the same thing to my Merlin Extralight frame. I travel overseas very often because of my job. It would be great to be able to pack a bike and bring it along the trip.

Thanks!


----------



## CiaoCiaoPaolo

By any chance, is it possible to identify the year of the below pictured Litespeed?


----------



## Team Issue

shandelsmanmd said:


> Colorado Cyclist, one of the largest Litespeed retailers, had a unique frame made for a racing team they ran around 2000. It was a Classic with a Tuscany downtube. In other words: all round tubes but one. Colorado Cyclist offered it only painted, either all black (naked seat stays) or yellow and deep red two-tone. They called it the Team Issue. I bought a black 2001 D-A model, rode it for many seasons. I loved it. In this photo I am riding it near Frederick Maryland in 2005. Steve H


I'm still riding my Team Issue. The chainstays are like the Tuscany's too. They aren't round and they flare out instead of straight. When I first bought it I called Litespeed to ask about it and they said it was a cross between the Tuscany and the Classic. The top tube, seat tube, head tube and seat stays are Classic and the down tube and chainstays are Tuscany. It's a sweet bike.


----------

